# Skunk info



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Reading up on Skunks and wont to learn all i can. I know thay are playfull and clever. I was wondering if you can put a harness on them and take them out in summer as i seen people do it with ferrets. Also wot toys other then balls do thay like and wot age do you spay them thanks Alison


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes you can take them out on a harness.. my boy goes out in the garden on a harness and off into town with me on occasion. It should be introduced whilst the animal is young, as with most things. 

Be VERY careful of loose dogs, make sure the harness fits VERY well and consider the dangers of exposing your skunk to areas dogs have played or fouled (skunks are susceptible to a variety of dog, cat and ferret diseases such as distemper).

As for toys.. my boy LOVES the cyberdog treat balls, I fill them with mealworms to encourage forgaing behaviour and they keep him amused for hours at a time. If there is no food involved he would much rather just play with me than a toy however.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there is a girl in essex who walks hers on a lead and harness... personally i don't i could never get any of mine to stay in one for long.. they brace and the darn thing shoots off over their heads..

if i take them out, i take them sat on me... holly rides on my shoulder as i walk the dogs for instance.

as hannah says, if you are planning on taking them out like this, be aware they can catch dog and cat illnesses, its wise to get them vaccinated if you are planning on taking them out and about, or have other 4 legged house pets.

remember a skunks version of a toy is not always a humans version.. favourite non approved toys at ours over the last week have included wallpaper.. carpets.. freshly laid lino (i could have killed them for that!) bags of dog biscuits.. bags of freshly bought shopping.. boxes of apples collected from the garden... bins.. and fireplaces.. unlit ones thankfully!!!

however for most house skunks, their bestest and most loved toy, is their human friend.. especially when he/she has access to the fridge! another fav skunk toy!

N


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Spaying a skunk must be done before their first season (if you are not intending to breed) so at about 6ish months is ideal, you want to get them spayed before they come into their first season (if not breeding)

I have a question, as descenting is now illegal would you still get a house skunk this year if all you could find were skunks with the ability to spray (technically that should be all you can find this year but you know theres always people that find a "loophole" )


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks guys.I think i will be getting a skunk regardless of the laws. Thay sound like the perfect pet to me. Do thay have the same jabs as a dog then. Would my vet just do the same with the skunk as the dog or do i need to get them to order somthing els.Thanks Alison


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they have similar jabs yes, although some of the dog/cat ones are not suitable for skunks..

some sites say not to give them the cat jabs, some say do. snuff had both cat and dog jabs.

i did mine 

week one 1/2 puppy dose
week two 1/2 kitten dose
week three 2nd 1/2 puppy dose
week 4 2nd half kitten dose

the dog vac's used were the standard one for distemper/kennel cough/parvo

N


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

leggy said:


> Thanks guys.I think i will be getting a skunk regardless of the laws.


Does that mean you would consider a "fully loaded" skunk next year then, as Lou asked?

My boy has only had dog jabs, as cat vaccines seemed to be the more questionable when I looked into it. He had exactly the same Nobivac vaccines dogs have.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

with the cat one, its whether its live or dead vaccine that makes the difference i am told.

so far Han.. i have only had one person say to me, that they would take a loaded skunk next year, out of maybe 20-30 who have said they wanted one

N


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Nerys said:


> with the cat one, its whether its live or dead vaccine that makes the difference i am told.
> 
> so far Han.. i have only had one person say to me, that they would take a loaded skunk next year.
> 
> N


Its understandable I suppose.. the way things stand with me I would only take a loaded skunk if it came from someone like Lou who had raised the litter indoors around people and other animals. I dont really have the outdoor space for a loaded, unpredictable adult and am not very keen on keeping them outdoors anyway.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Is it not only when scard that thay spray. I would think about a loaded skunk. Im hoping it wont come to that


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

kits can and do go off accidentally. mind you im one of the weird people who find it quite a pleasant smell.... that worsens considerably with age.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no, i am not keen on outdoor ones either i have to say.. but then i am biased lol

skunks normally only spray as defense yes.. although i am told from people with loaded ones, that a little does sometimes "leak out" if they get excited, or sometimes when pooping..

coming face to face with another pet, such as a dog, may to some skunks require "defensive" reactions though.. 

out of interest han, have you had Ein castrated?

N


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey LRR dont worry you are not alone I love the smell of wild garlic and think the skunk spray isnt that bad at all, 

Leggy: Unfortunately if you want a skunk now and cannot find one of last years kits (wasnt illegal then) you are more than likely going to only find fully loaded skunks for sale. 

Hannah: thanks for that  makes me feel all warm and glowy inside  and yes IFwe decide to breed (still not sure) then all our kits will be brought up in a house with dogs cats and the more exotic animals suck as iguanas in sight so they will get used to them (fingers crossed)

Nerys: I have also heard sometimes some can leak out while pooing although it just smells like a very strong poo, the smell goes when the little box is cleaned out. Its nothing compared to a proper spray aparently


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Ours had both the cat and dog jabs as well.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Do's it smell verry strong then.Having had 5 boys im use to bad smells LOL If it lets of now and then then its no big deal to me


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Nerys said:


> out of interest han, have you had Ein castrated?
> 
> N


No I havent. I keep wondering about it but as it stands I am happy to leave him as he is. He doesnt display any aggressive or dominant behaviour and as I dont currently have a female I dont have to think about kits for the moment. Perhaps not ever looking at the way the laws have turned out.. *sigh*

I would LOVE to have some mini-eins, but its becoming more of a minefield every day isnt it?


----------

